# Do You Have a Problem with Ticks on Your Dog?



## SeaBreeze (Jun 20, 2018)

For so many years, we've never had any problems with ticks on our dogs.  Last year after vacation, we discovered one tick on our dog, this year we had two.  We didn't spot the second one until yesterday, so we're thinking he may have gotten it from our yard which backs up to an open field, or at the park.  I think that the warm mild winter may have something to do with there being more of a tick population.

Are there a lot of ticks where you live?  If so, how do you remove them?  Yesterday, I just picked it off by hand, killed it and cleaned the area with peroxide.


----------



## Lara (Jun 20, 2018)

I took my dogs to a field that is usually mowed but this time the grass was quite high. They both had a tick on them and so did I. There is a flat plastic little invention that removes the ticks quickly and easily and gets the whole head. I know, ticks are creepy. 

I bought one at the pet store and it worked like a charm on the tick I had on myself. I had the dog groomer remove the ones on the dogs.
It costs about $7 but the cost to make it probably costs 3 cents. Amazon has them...I don't know their price

Check it out: https://www.freshlife.com/freshnews/491-lyme-prevention-tick-removal


----------



## bingo (Jun 20, 2018)

we have 3 little dogs..we don't use the pesticide drops on then...i use a product i got from chewy....clove and peppermint oil...none this year


----------



## Gary O' (Jun 20, 2018)

Not a problem since before the turn of the century.
Been that long since I had a dog.
W/be getting a wolf pup come next year, however.


----------



## Butterfly (Jun 20, 2018)

I didn't think we had a tick problem where I live, up until one of my dogs got quite ill from a tick borne illness (there are several of these that can affect dogs and can be lethal.  My dog at that time (RIP) did recover, but it was a long hard, $$$ slog.

I have used a flea and tick preventive recommended by my vet ever since that.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jun 20, 2018)

Lara said:


> I bought one at the pet store and it worked like a charm on the tick I had on myself. I had the dog groomer remove the ones on the dogs.
> It costs about $7 but the cost to make it probably costs 3 cents. Amazon has them...I don't know their price



Thanks Lara, I've seen those online since I've been looking up ticks recently.  If I start to see more ticks in the future, I may get one of those.  I don't like bugs at all, but I had no trouble removing that tick by hand to get it off my boy, if I do that again I'll be sure to wash my hand thoroughly to avoid any problems.  



bingo said:


> we have 3 little dogs..we don't use the pesticide drops on then...i use a product i got from chewy....clove and peppermint oil...none this year



That's good Bingo, I think if I started to have real problems I'd go the natural alternative route instead of using pesticides.  I think garlic and apple cider vinegar are two options also for natural preventative treatment.



Butterfly said:


> I didn't think we had a tick problem where I live, up until one of my dogs got quite ill from a tick borne illness (there are several of these that can affect dogs and can be lethal.  My dog at that time (RIP) did recover, but it was a long hard, $$$ slog.
> 
> I have used a flea and tick preventive recommended by my vet ever since that.



Sorry to hear that your dog got so sick from a tick bite Butterfly, what was the illness?  I think in my area it might be Rocky Mt. fever, but I understand cases are rare by me.  Lyme disease would be a bad one, my sister had a friend who was very sick for a long time from a bite, she eventually passed on.  Sorry for the loss of your furbaby.


----------



## Toomuchstuff (Jun 21, 2018)

Hunter had a tick on him once , then I put Frontline on him. So far so good .....


----------



## Butterfly (Jun 23, 2018)

SeaBreeze said:


> Thanks Lara, I've seen those online since I've been looking up ticks recently.  If I start to see more ticks in the future, I may get one of those.  I don't like bugs at all, but I had no trouble removing that tick by hand to get it off my boy, if I do that again I'll be sure to wash my hand thoroughly to avoid any problems.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It was anaplasma phagocytophilum.  Ticks used to be pretty rare here in town, but the vet says they are becoming much more common and she sees several cases of tick borne illness every year.


----------

